# Vaping should be supported as a smoking cessation tool



## Hooked (18/12/17)

“Dr. McKeganey started by discussing the impact of the FDA’s newly commissioned, Nicotine Steering Committee. He applauds this decision to “modernize” the way that the FDA treats nicotine when not accompanied by dangerous smoke.”

“He feels that many of the regulations currently in place, such as flavor bans, have only increased the skepticism of the public… What studies show, according to Dr. McKeganey, is that e-cigarettes are a lot less dangerous than smoking, and not only that but flavors have been shown to improve the chances of successful quitting attempts.”


12 Dec. 2017

http://www.churnmag.com/news/substance-abuse-expert-says-vaping-supported-smoking-cessation-tool/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (18/12/17)

The main protagonists in denying vaping as an aid to stopping smoking is WHO, (World Health Organisation) ........... the most useless organisation in the world. A total waste of time and money.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DaveH (18/12/17)

WHO 
_The head of the World Health Organisation revoked his appointment of Zimbabwe’s President Robert Mugabe as a “goodwill ambassador” after the choice drew widespread outrage and criticism. _

It hard to believe that WHO is populated by adults, kids could do a far better job. 
I have no time for them.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/12/17)

The WHO will never support anything that the tobacco industry does. There is too much bitter history between those two. So no matter how much research the tobacco industry does or how many 'reduced harm' products it brings out, the WHO wants them gone.


----------



## kev mac (19/12/17)

Hooked said:


> “Dr. McKeganey started by discussing the impact of the FDA’s newly commissioned, Nicotine Steering Committee. He applauds this decision to “modernize” the way that the FDA treats nicotine when not accompanied by dangerous smoke.”
> 
> “He feels that many of the regulations currently in place, such as flavor bans, have only increased the skepticism of the public… What studies show, according to Dr. McKeganey, is that e-cigarettes are a lot less dangerous than smoking, and not only that but flavors have been shown to improve the chances of successful quitting attempts.”
> 
> ...


If we the vapers that utilized this to stop decades long habits are not the evidence that vapeing saves lives then nothing is.
Many including myself have made the switch with the blessing of medical professionals including our G.P.s and Cardiologists.A blind person could see this alternative is so much better health wise than the habit that previously drained the life from us puff by puff.If only these purported health organizations would put the health of people over fundraising and petty prejudices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MartinDC (19/12/17)

There may is still be hope for "the WHO" (apologies for the pun...) "they may still see the light through all the vape clouds"
_
But lets not forget about the main resistors/resistance to Vaping ......* "misinformed/uninformed smokers in general" *as well as the majority of "*misinformed/uninformed" *decision makers in most countries that still tend to perceive vaping as being a tobacco and/or related classified product/s._

Lest we forget: most "governments, non-governmental organizations and no profit organizations" are all heavily funded by you guessed it:
Large Pharmaceutical companies and their lobbyists
Tobacco companies and their lobbyists

_Governments in general are also resisting any change to vaping due to their expected losses in revenues affecting most of the budgeted "sin tax recoveries"_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (19/12/17)

The problem is not that vaping and big tobacco are seen as two separate entities - it's that they're seen as one and the same. It is only vapers who see the vaping industry as distinct from big tobacco, everybody else views it as vaporiser technology which encompasses both the vaping industry and big tobacco.

This article highlights the problem. Big tobacco has lied about scientific research before, the assumption is that they will do it again. Key excerpts:



> Tobacco giants are marketing e-cigarettes as trendy lifestyle accessories rather than quit-smoking aids, a major charity has warned.
> 
> Cancer Research UK, which usually promotes the use of e-cigarettes as alternatives to smoking tobacco, yesterday accused firms of misleading people with its research.
> 
> George Butterworth, campaigns manager at the cancer charity, said tobacco companies' track record means their research into e-cigarettes cannot be trusted.





> The [tobacco] companies have also invested in research promoting 'vaping' as a safe alternative.
> 
> Mr Butterworth said: 'We don't condemn any researchers but Cancer Research UK has a clear policy to not work with those who are currently in receipt of tobacco industry funding, including from e-cigarette firms owned by tobacco companies.'
> 
> ...



Public health bodies are not skeptical of pro-vaping research because big tobacco is paying them to be. Instead they are skeptical of this research because it is big tobacco who is funding it. For public health bodies to agree with pro-vaping research, they'd have to agree with big tobacco. That is not going to happen. Ever. So they will continue to encourage vaping privately, which publicly continuing the fight to not allow the tobacco industry back into health policy discussions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

